# Increasing the herd



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've increased my herd again. 

I was thinking back a bit, and I'm not even sure how my Singer addiction started. At some point I decided to find a machine/cabinet like I learned to sew on, but right now I can't remember where that idea came from . . .

Wait - I remember who this started - it's the darn rabbit hides! I was thinking I wanted to have a machine I could sew them on and starting thinking maybe I could get my old treadle machine working, then I came here and asked. Then I started looking on ebay for attachments and some missing parts, and saw machines and cabinets like what I learned to sew on - and decided I had to have one (and then it was 2, and 3, and now I'm up to 12)

Anyway - the newest members are a wrinkle (godzilla) finish black side 66 made in 1945 in a nice non-singer cabinet I'm going to modify for the Featherweight (this machine is going in my bentwood case). I was after the cabinet, but it turns out the machine is rather special (more so than the other 66's I got with cabinets I wanted). 










We also stopped at a couple of Antique/second hand stores. I wanted a small parlor style cabinet (singer did not make any like this) and found one but DH talked me out of it as it was in really rough shape. Then at one shop that had more furniture items, I found several old sewing machines. Two models other than singers, and a couple of nice singers in regular cabinets. Then off to the side I saw a small tan/red suitcase looking item.

And inside was a nice 99K. The 99 is a 3/4 size version of the 66, and K means it was made in the United Kingdom. This one was made in 1954.










It was missing the throat plate and had no accessories with it, so I offered $20 less than he was asking, and he said OK - then he went to the counter and pulled out a bag with a box of accessories, including the throat plate! He said those items walk out the door way too often, so they keep them all up front.










This shows the comparison in size. When I picked up the 99 - my comment was " this is no featherweight!" It is lighter than the full size model, but not by much. 










I'd better spend this weekend getting my machines sorted out and off the floor. DH has been patient with me, but this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You bad bad girl! You must stop this right now! Doesn't your city have an ordinance on how many machines 1 person can own? What if someone reports you? lol


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have the same Singer with the godzilla finish. Sews beautifully. My plan is to use it for fmq......


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> I've increased my herd again.... a wrinkle (godzilla) finish black side 66 made in 1945...turns out the machine is rather special...


It&#8217;s hard to beat the old Singer Model 66! The black crinkle finish Singer Model 66 has the submodel number of 66-18, and I believe that it was the finish that the last model 66s came out with. It, and the 66-16 (black glossy finish), were the only ones that I know of with a backtack lever. The earlier ones had the stitch length adjustable screw, but there was an aftermarket backtack that was sometimes mounted on them later.

I converted a 1941 Singer 66-18 into a hand crank machine for my son-in-law by painting some old rusty parts (cleaned up) from a donor machine using flat black camouflage textured paint. It isn&#8217;t an exact match, but he & I liked it.

I have a 1950 Singer 66-18 Centennial model that I want to do the same thing with for my own machine. I also converted a 1950 Singer 66-16 to a hand crank for my son to use keeping his Navy uniforms updated with the current patches.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Love that hand crank model! 

(no, I don't need a hand crank
- but I don't have one! 
- NO I don't need one!
-sniff, sniff, pout . . .) 

What I really need is a bigger house LOL!!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have what I think is a Spartan, its in a brown and white case. It drives me crazt tho as the presser foot seems to be opposite of what I am used to. The wide side on the left. Are they all like that?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

LMAO Macy, I read increasing the heard in the sewing section and went ... What? ... But now I totally get it. I swear that if you give me this bug ... I'm going to sew your fingers together for you so you can't post anymore pics!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You do need a hand crank. _BUT_, the 66 is convertible to a hand crank. Now, all you need is the handle thingie. I need one too for my 99.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> When I picked up the 99 - my comment was " this is no featherweight!" It is lighter than the full size model, but not by much.


Nope.  Most 99s are still cast iron, which makes them quite heavy, even if they are smaller. Featherweights were not only 1/2 sized, but they were also cast _aluminum_. 

That said, the 99K did have an aluminum version. They weren't terribly common, but if you find one with a "Y" at the beginning of the S/N, that's probably an aluminum one.


----------

